# laying on left side?!



## AlmostFamous

For some reason when I get those crampy feelings, laying on my left side can make it go away. Anyone have a theory on that?


----------



## lkemerson

My gastro's nurse suggested this after a procedure one time. I don't remember the exact why's, but it has something to do with the colon and its curves, nooks and crannies.It always helps me too. When my husband went in for some colon tests, I mentioned it to him, and it helped him too.


----------



## AlmostFamous

Hmm that's interesting. And when I went in for an endoscopy I had to lay on my left side also.


----------



## c100176

there is no connection between left/right side sleeping as far as what is best...I have tried both, and eventually both have given me problems.. My only easy choice was sleeping on my back when I was overcome with IBS..If sleeping on particular side helps, do it by all means!! And good luck to you..


----------



## HereIam

This rings a bell here. I remember when I was pregnant, and having trouble with gas, I was told to lay on my left side when sleeping because your stomach empties on that side and it works better in your sleep if you are on your left side. Maybe lying on your left causes gravity to help empty the contents of your stomach.


----------



## Slinky

Hiya, I remember hearing about that during my anatomy classes at university! I think it's something to do with the fact that the sphincter which controls the passage of food into the small intestine is on the lower right-hand side of the stomach. So if you can imagine it, lying on your left-hand side would slow down the food's exit. Maybe that's why it helps with your cramps? Eases the strain on ur small intestines?







Worth a guess anyway! x


----------



## gownowoften

I sleep on the right side of the bed, but if I lie on the left after just getting in, I get a gurgling sensation with sound effects in the stomach. Needless to say ,my good lady doesnt get quite the attention she deserves because of it!!!!


----------



## Lavidea

My mom was a nurse and she told me that if you have terrable gas pain to lay on your left side because the way the bowels are it makes it easier for the gas to pass. almost always works for me. Also rolling from side to side can also help losen it up and get it out.


----------



## Glenda

When I had My BE test , the nurse had me lay on my left side as it helps the Barium to come out of the colon faster. It also allows the air/gas to come out faster.I sleep on my left side !


----------



## selenae25

When I was pregnant I was also told to lay on my left side to sleep or just when resting. I guess the major organs on the right get to much pressure when you lay on them while pregnant so I guess it could help things when not pregant also.


----------



## z_girl802

My mom who is a nurse said that thye often have patients lay on their left side after stomach surgeries, colon stuff, etc...The reason she gave me was it not only helps in the digestive part, but it also helps with getting things flowing good again. I know it helps me lots when my stomach is really good and mad at me!!


----------



## AlmostFamous

Then I shall never rest or sleep on my right side again.


----------



## leslie204

This is very, very interesting. I didn't look at this post for a few days and it seems you have all confirmed that laying on your left side is definitely beneficial for IBS people. Unfortunately, when my tummy starts to rumble, I cannot always stop and lay down! But now that I know this I will try to whenever possible. You guys are the GREATEST!Leslie


----------

